# DRO - DroneShield Limited



## System (6 May 2016)

DroneShield Limited develops and sells proprietary hardware and software for acoustic detection of small unmanned aerial vehicles (also known as "drones").

It is anticipated that DRO will list on the ASX during June 2016.

https://www.droneshield.com


----------



## comptec (7 November 2016)

Hi everyone,

just recently I've been made aware of this stock and here are my thoughts.

1. the company is worth 60 mil already
2. there is almost 500 million shares issues already - that's a worry

for a company that is losing money, it's acting like a big company and also there expenses is too high for a little company, it is worth too much especially when they haven't even sold a single drone solution - definitely not sustainable for a company not making money

anyone else think the same?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 November 2016)

They need Gatling guns mounted on top of the cameras to shoot 'em down!


----------



## Roller_1 (7 November 2016)

comptec said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just recently I've been made aware of this stock and here are my thoughts.
> 
> ...




I don't read company news, balance sheets etc so correct me if i am wrong but doesn't this document say there is currently 35 million shares on issue? Plus 100m in restricted securities? 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160620/pdf/4380c461qt4xtr.pdf


----------



## comptec (7 November 2016)

Guys.. i'm so sorry.. My mind went nutter today. I meant to ask about D13 not DRO duh!


----------



## pixel (8 February 2017)

Let's have a look at the Drone Shield then.
I see a rising flag, or call it an ascending triangle if you like.







Recent positive/ promising news, plus the Trump effect, could well lift it to new heights.
50c may prove a tough resistance, but beyond that, there is not a lot holding it back.
I am holding both: DRO and DROO (22c mid-2018)


----------



## pixel (25 February 2017)

Dragging their heels; I've switched out for a while, but shall buy back in once the short-term downtrend is reversed with improving volume.


----------



## greggles (14 June 2018)

Droneshield has announced today that is has received an order for 70 units of its DroneGun™ tactical jammer product for use by the Ministry of Defence of a major Middle Eastern country allied with the Western governments. The order is worth $3.2 million.

Droneshield reached a high of 49c in August last year but has since declined to a low of 17c. Today's announcement has given the share price a bit of a lift, but DRO will need to land some more orders like this to prove to the market that there is a demand for their products and they have the potential to generate substantial revenue.

29c looks to be a level of importance, so it will be interesting to see if Droneshield can gather some momentum and keep moving north.


----------



## galumay (14 June 2018)

I remember having a look through both the drone companies and the anit-drone ones a while ago, I didnt uncover any business that met my investibility threshold.


----------



## greggles (15 June 2018)

galumay said:


> I remember having a look through both the drone companies and the anit-drone ones a while ago, I didnt uncover any business that met my investibility threshold.



Agree. I also wouldn't invest in it, but I'm always interested in new technology. A lot of the time it doesn't get off the ground (e.g. Martin Jetpack) but every now and again it does so I enjoy keeping an eye on them just out of interest.


----------



## greggles (27 December 2018)

Look at DRO go! (sorry ) After touching 10c on 22 December, Droneshield has bounced back hard following the news last week that Gatwick airport was shut down as a result of a malicious drone operator with an off-the-shelf consumer drone. In addition to that, the company announced this morning that the U.S. regulator has granted an approval for sale of DroneSentry and DroneGuns Tactical for use by a Central American government agency, as announced in October 2018.

Here's a photo of the DroneGun Tactical. 






And here's a DRO chart:






I was starting to wonder whether DRO was finished ala Metalstorm (remember them?). Perhaps not. I'm not getting involved but it will be interesting to see whether DRO can really come back from here, or whether the recent price action is just a brief spurt north on the road to oblivion.


----------



## Triple B (1 January 2019)

DRO my no #1 pick for 2019 full year comp. I like the way its moving now and I believe there will be demand for their products that will increase over a short period. Hopefully the management can take full advantage, although I do believe they have some tough competition from Israel.
Will be an  interesting watch.


----------



## greggles (24 July 2019)

DRO has broken out today after announcing that it has partnered with Bosch in the counterdrone space under the Bosch Integration Partner Program (IPP).

From the announcement:


> Bosch Security and Safety Systems provides a range of surveillance solutions globally, and leads with its range and customer adoption of its products across industries, including prison, airport, critical infrastructure, and other sectors.
> 
> DroneShield is a global leader in the counterdrone industry, with its product suite including multi-sensor detection systems and products enabling detection and mitigation of unwanted drones.
> 
> Going forward, DroneShield will be offering an integrated system for drone detection and mitigation, with DroneShield’s products integrated with Bosch’s video surveillance products. This product integration of the two companies’ offerings has been completed, and the combined solution is available to customers at present.




Sounds good, but DRO has a history of rapid share price increases followed by retracements. The move in late December 2018 from 10c to 20c was followed by a share price decline back to 9c over the next few months.

DRO is still yet to turn a profit. I think they are operating in a niche market where there is a lot of potential but they haven't yet generated enough revenue to overcome their cash burn. Perhaps this partnership with Bosch is a sign of better days ahead but I would be cautious until it translates into revenue, which today's announcement made no mention of.

DRO gapped up today, smashing through resistance at 20c on high volume. Currently trading at 22c.


----------



## aus_trader (30 August 2019)

This is the type of company that is aligned to the future needs of the world, given the threats posed by the rise and rise of drones. Whether it's the parliament, the airport or any other gathering where attacks may be targeted. These days it's so easy for anyone to get hold of a drone and fly it pretty much anywhere that there is an increased security threat as a result of it.

Chart shows a sudden interest in the stock after a sustained decline since IPO. Price has increased rapidly with increased volume of late...


----------



## barney (16 September 2019)

You lads who suggested this would spike this morning after the Saudi event were on the money … currently up 15%-18% to around 37-38 cents.


----------



## Sdajii (16 September 2019)

barney said:


> You lads who suggested this would spike this morning after the Saudi event were on the money … currently up 15%-18% to around 37-38 cents.




I saw people speculating about this, but didn't expect it to actually jump this much. I really don't see any fundamental reason for it to happen and it just seems to be an 'it went up because everyone thought it was going to go up' thing, but hey, it happened. Good call from those who said so.


----------



## barney (16 September 2019)

Sdajii said:


> I saw people speculating about this, but didn't expect it to actually jump this much. I really don't see any fundamental reason for it to happen and it just seems to be an 'it went up because everyone thought it was going to go up' thing, but hey, it happened. Good call from those who said so.




Yeah, not sure how far it will run but it was a good call.  I see that SEA had one of its best days in a while as well  Hopefully that continues as well


----------



## Sdajii (16 September 2019)

barney said:


> Yeah, not sure how far it will run but it was a good call.  I see that SEA had one of its best days in a while as well  Hopefully that continues as well




Perhaps DRO's technology will be useful in anti drone attack drones, or hey, maybe they'll have some new customers from Yemen    Well done to all holders either way, and hopefully it continues to run for you.

SEA had exactly the same rise (close of 24c after a previous close of 19c) 10 days ago. Unfortunately 2 days later there was an even bigger crash. It would be funny if tomorrow we see the exact same thing that happened the day after the last rise from 19 to 24c (a close of 26c). It really has been quite a ride! Anyway, no more about SEA here 

Regardless of the fundamental effects of the weekend's events on DRO, it certainly has given DRO exposure which should give a lasting benefit. I had never noticed DRO before the recent attacks... come to think of it, the drones are said to have only cost tens of thousands of dollars, perhaps as little as $15k. DRO's market cap has jumped dramatically more than that! There is great controversy behind who carried the attacks out. Are we sure it wasn't a group of DRO investors in the red?


----------



## barney (16 September 2019)

Sdajii said:


> Are we sure it wasn't a group of DRO investors in the red?




LOL …… we may never know


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2019)

It's unfortunate to have had such an event but I think the technology being developed by DRO will become more important if such events become more frequent in the future.

DRO's technology is still in early stages and still going through R&D, so I think the price rise is a knee-jerk reaction to the unfortunate event. However there is a more fundamental story behind this and that is whether the technology DRO is developing can become a leader in drone attack prevention and disabling drones mid-air that pose a threat. It's early days but if those technology advancements can be achieved, DRO can carve a name for itself and become a widely-known mainstream company.


----------



## fergee (30 December 2019)

Just thought I would give this a bump. DRO I think has great potential over the next 10 years as we see political tensions heightening. The use of drones in armed conflicts and asymmetric warfare is a trend that will only increase over time as costs come down and drone technology improves.


----------



## fergee (30 December 2019)

DRO looks to have made a break out and a back test of the break out possibly on its next leg to the upside. I do worry/wonder about the gap around .19 being closed although it was made on power/high volume so it may be a good indicator of strength. If the gap were to be closed and a postive divergence on the RSI daily created I think this would be a high conviction long trade set up imo.


----------



## fergee (30 December 2019)

Also zooming out a bit to the monthly I can see a cup pattern forming. Opinions?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 May 2020)

taking out sellers



> ..... following a competitive tender, its DroneGun TacticalTM product was selected as the preferred solution by the European Union police forces. The process was run by Belgium Police, with an EU-wide framework. Sales, training and local support will be managed by DroneShield’s Benelux region partner ForcePro BV



up 60%


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

One not to forget about.
Recent SPP closed. August announcement still to play out with further potential when reading between the lines.

31st August, 2020. ASX Announcement.

DroneShield Ltd (ASX  DRO) (“DroneShield" or the “Company”) is pleased to announce it has received
orders from Government agencies of two separate European countries for its products.
The first order is for the Company’s DroneSentinelTM multi-sensor detection system, powered by the 
DroneShieldCompleteTM Command-and-Control (“C2”) engine, and a DroneGun TacticalTM portable 
counterdrone solution, from a significant European Government customer, following up on the smaller order  from an existing customer announced on 24 July 2020. The second order, from the Ministry of Defence of a different European country, is for several of the company portables (DroneGun TacticalTM, DroneNodeTM and RfPatrol MKIITM).
At approximately $750,000 in sales proceeds, these are additional orders for an evaluation, *expected to lead  to further deployments with these customers.* The second order is the first sale in that particular country and is further strong validation of the demand for the Company‘s products and capabilities across Europe and globally. The Company’s strategy is to build upon these initial sales to customers, to achieve follow on orders  at mass scale, once its products have been evaluated against requirements by these high calibre end users.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

10 September 2020 ASX RELEASE
US Department of Defense Funding
DroneShield Ltd (ASX DRO) (“DroneShield" or the “Company”) is pleased to announce it has received 
funding from the United States Department of Defense (“DoD”) for targeted development of its 
DroneShieldCompleteTM Command-and-Control (“C2”) system.
The section of the DoD, which has awarded the contract, is a new customer for DroneShied. The funding 
was awarded through a sole source contract. 
DroneShieldCompleteTM is an intuitive and feature rich C2, providing real time alerting, tracking and reporting 
information for native DroneShield as well as third party sensors. The DoD is working with DroneShield, 
providing funding for an agreed list of feature enhancements, for a project expected to span over several 
months. Importantly, following that period, the DoD is expected to make multiple purchases of DroneShield’s 
C-UAS equipment, which would run on the enhanced DroneShieldCompleteTM C2.

Happy to have purchased on open today....


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

Aye carumba.
My entry timing is not my problem, my exit timing is....


----------



## aus_trader (10 September 2020)

Interesting FR, it's having a big volume going through today...





Possibly due to a breakout to the upside or due to announcement ?

Let's be realistic, it's all caused by FR, talk about being Frugal !





In fact on a longer term timeframe, DRO is having the biggest volume turnover ever...


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The DoD is working with DroneShield, providing funding for an agreed list of feature enhancements, for a project expected to span over several
> months. *Importantly, following that period, the DoD is expected to make multiple purchases of DroneShield’s
> C-UAS equipment, which would run on the enhanced DroneShieldCompleteTM C2.*





aus_trader said:


> In fact on a longer term timeframe, DRO is having the biggest volume turnover ever...



I like it, I like it a lot.
(Jim Carrey)


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The DoD is working with DroneShield, providing funding for an agreed list of feature enhancements, for a project expected to span over several
> months. *Importantly, following that period, the DoD is expected to make multiple purchases of DroneShield’s
> C-UAS equipment, which would run on the enhanced DroneShieldCompleteTM C2.*





aus_trader said:


> In fact on a longer term timeframe, DRO is having the biggest volume turnover ever...



Well, the foot is in the door with the US DoD now.
Drones are the future war planes...
Forget Top Gun...
It's going to be "hello HAL
versus SKYNET"
https://au.pcmag.com/electronics/34256/7-fictional-computers-that-changed-our-world

Ker Ching


----------



## aus_trader (10 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, the foot is in the door with the US DoD now.
> Drones are the future war planes...
> Forget Top Gun...
> It's going to be "hello HAL
> ...



Could develop into something with a global footprint especially if it gets well received in the US.

Definitely in the area of future defense and public safety.

I'll be keeping a tab on it. I even won an ASF monthly stock tipping comp with DRO in the past.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Could develop into something with a global footprint especially if it gets well received in the US.
> 
> Definitely in the area of future defense and public safety.
> 
> I'll be keeping a tab on it. I even won an ASF monthly stock tipping comp with DRO in the past.



I suspect a few big orders will flow in over the next few months....
A little' un... but a start.

11 September 2020 ASX RELEASE
South East Asia Army Order
DroneShield Ltd (ASX DRO) (“DroneShield" or the “Company”) is pleased to announce it has received an  order for a DroneSentryTM system for an Army of a major South East Asian country, allied with the West.
This is the first order for this country, and includes a complete DroneSentryTM solution, consisting of RfOne  MKIITM RF Direction Finding sensors, RadarZeroTM revolutionary metamaterials radars, DroneCannonTM electronic warfare modules, and DroneOpt electro-optics systems with the proprietary DroneOptIDTM AI /  machine learning engine for target and payload visual recognition, ID and tracking.
The sensor feeds are fused together using DroneShieldCompleteTM Command-and-Control (“C2”) engine, enabling an intuitive  user interface and a rich reporting functionality of drone threats.
*As a full capability initial order, it is expected  to lead to additional multi-million dollar sales following its deployment.*

In my opinion, the ball is rolling and gathering momentum with cutting edge technology....I wonder if I am
allowed to buy one as a toy...
 (non weaponised of course)

Still held.  I was easily able to sell this morning at 0.24 for over 71% gross profit in a little over 24 hours...


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

Further statement from this morning's Ann.

Oleg Vornik, DroneShield’s CEO, has commented, 
“Combined with the recent sales to multiple European  Government users, and yesterday’s announcement of a contract with the US Department of Defense, there  
is now a clear momentum in customer adoption of our products. 

Our world-leading product offering meets  the requirements of some of the most demanding military and Government users globally. 

Combined with our on-the-ground representation in over 100 countries globally, we are now starting to see our extensive pipeline converting into end user orders.”

At the end of the day, they are drones that will inevitably have a considerable percentage meet a destructive demise from opposing factors.... let's buy MORE.... and we need a few spares...


----------



## aus_trader (11 September 2020)

Wow, great news flow from DRO.

They are selling to the West and the East. When I looked at this company a while back they were still in R&D stage and although concept was great, commercialisation and making sales seemed like a fairytale. Things are happening quickly of late...

I might consider putting on a small position for the long term on a pull back.


----------



## kenny (12 September 2020)

Is there a recurring revenue model in their business (eg consumables, maintenance) or are they selling one-off purchases?


----------



## frugal.rock (12 September 2020)

kenny said:


> Is there a recurring revenue model in their business (eg consumables, maintenance) or are they selling one-off purchases?



That's a good question Kenny that I directly don't know the answer for.
However, the very nature of a drone in itself is of a recurring model nature. IE; Birds fall out of the sky every day....
Further, software and firmware upgrades and usage licences would have to be normal procedure, as would be certified trained personnel to operate and also can't have this stuff getting into the wrong hands.  It's really some serious equipment... 
I will endeavour to do more research on the company, in due course, mainly out of interest.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 September 2020)

A you tube from December 2018 with Droneshield and ABC discussing drone intrusion at Gatwick Airport.


----------



## kenny (13 September 2020)

re recurring revenue; my concern would be a Swimming pool seller model. Once a customer has one (ten?) they won't need more.

I'd be happier seeing management discuss a revenue stream building off the data gathered from the devices themselves and selling back to customers as insights eg what drones are being taken down? What frequencies used? How quickly do each model take to bring down?


----------



## aus_trader (13 September 2020)

kenny said:


> re recurring revenue; my concern would be a Swimming pool seller model. Once a customer has one (ten?) they won't need more.
> 
> I'd be happier seeing management discuss a revenue stream building off the data gathered from the devices themselves and selling back to customers as insights eg what drones are being taken down? What frequencies used? How quickly do each model take to bring down?



I suppose there might be software/hardware upgrades and perhaps other gadgets they can on sell to customers...


----------



## galumay (13 September 2020)

Nothing has really changed since i last looked at this. Its still a horrible business though, take out the increase in grants and incentive payments and the loss was much the same despite a lot more revenue. Still burning through cash. 

Without the narrative there is not much there, and I have learnt the hard lesson over time that narrative without at least positive FCF is not an investible business. Where I am interested, I will watch for first of all a couple of quarters of positive OCF, and then if they can make the move to sustainable profitability and a few quarters of positive FCF, then I will look deeper.

Of course that doesnt mean speculators wont make money buying shares in DRO, as long as Mr Market has faith in the narrative these things can have strong momentum. Just be careful though because there is nothing intrinsically supporting price action reliant on narrative so they can destroy capital quickly.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 October 2020)

1 October 2020 ASX RELEASE

Government Agency Order
DroneShield Ltd (ASX DRO) (“DroneShield" or the “Company”) is pleased to announce it has received an  order for its DroneGun TacticalTM hand-held counter-drone products from a major intelligence Government 
agency of a Five Eyes country
(a signals intelligence alliance between countries comprising of the US,  Canada, Australia, UK and New Zealand).

The order is for approximately $900,000, and is expected to be filled and paid for, through 4Q20 and 1Q21. 

This is the first order for this customer, following an evaluation process.


----------



## Telamelo (23 November 2020)

Droneshield DRO
Anyone watch/subscribe to "Project One" on YouTube back in September '20 whereby he covered Droneshield's huge potential – he mentioned all the catalysts going forward including the real biggie being that Middle East $80M contract bid that seems to be in negotiation/discussions pipeline as we speak that we are all anxiously awaiting news on (finger's crossed).

Also, 7News on YouTube covered Droneshield a couple of week's ago that was interesting/worth watching.

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 December 2020)

I think *DRO* about to start the next leg back up into the .20's as nice bids @ 0.19c this morning (good news imminent imo) dyor
Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 December 2020)

Bought more *DRO* today as feel it's way oversold @ 0.175c  
Interestingly, a 100K buyer @ 0.18c stepped up towards auction close but no seller's nibbled at this bid offer whatsoever!?  so bodes well for next week imo


----------



## barney (12 December 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Bought more *DRO* today as feel it's way oversold @ 0.175c
> Interestingly, a 100K buyer @ 0.18c stepped up towards auction close but no seller's nibbled at this bid offer whatsoever!?  so bodes well for next week imo




Howdy Tela,  What do you make of the recent Directors Interest notices.  The boys have all exercised their unlisted November Options at 65 cents per Share ... and the Company loans them all the money (part of the Option arrangement)

I wonder if/when they have to pay the money back and what justification of paying 65 cents when the current SP is 17.5 cents?

Seems a bit dodgy to me.  I wouldnt mind seeing the "contract" details.


----------



## kenny (13 December 2020)

How does DRO's product compete with military counter drone technologies that could be commercialised for civilian use eg at airports and industrial plants? THOR for instance is designed against swarms of small drones that pose a greater threat in the future that DRO's current offering would cope with.









						Troops To Test AFRL's THOR Drone Killer This Fall - Breaking Defense
					

THOR puts high-powered microwaves to fry drone swarms' electronics in a rugged and deployable package.




					breakingdefense.com


----------



## Telamelo (15 December 2020)

*DRO 15/12/20  Swiss Airport Deployment, Record Orders & Receipts!

DroneShield DRO* is pleased to announce deployment of its multi-sensor C-UAS DroneSentryTM system at the Altenrhein Airport in Switzerland.

*Altenrhein Airport deployment:*
The deployment consists of the following DroneShield solutions:
- multiple RfOneTM units, able to detect, ID & track single or swarms of UAS in real time, at the world
leading 8km range, as well as indicate the location of the UAS pilot
- DroneOptTM optical verification systems, with DroneShield proprietary DroneOptIDTM AI-based
engine, with ability to ID and track the UAS & its payload
- DroneSentry-C2TM command-and-control (“C2”) user interface, an intuitive, low cognitive burden C2
with ability to alert & track the incoming UAS in real time, as well as provide extensive reporting
functionality, creating a high degree of UAS flight awareness around the airport precinct.

The system is entirely passive (no emissions) with no interference to other equipment, making it well suited for the airport environment.

Oleg Vornik, DroneShield’s CEO, has commented, “Airports have experienced a substantial degree of disruption due to UAS flights at their facilities. Small UAS present multiple well-documented dangers to the airliners, including critical engine damage risk in the event the UAS & its lithium batteries come into contact with it, or creating windshield cracks on impact.”

Timo Nielsen, the Altenrhein Airport Safety & Compliance Manager, has commented, “We are pleased to partner with DroneShield, as the global leader in the C-UAS space, for the deployment at our airport, enabling us to receive actionable awareness of the UAS activity in our air space". 

DroneShield system that can be referenced and visited by prospective airport and other customers, around Europe & globally, is expected to result in paid deployments, as a number of airports in Europe & globally have indicated upcoming deployments of C-UAS systems in 2021.

*Record Purchase Orders & Customer Cash Receipts!

DroneShield is pleased to advise it has received a record $2.8M in new customer Purchase Orders for the December 2020 quarter to date, as well as $1.6M in record quarterly customer cash receipts (plus a further $125K in grants) for the period (compared to approximately $200K in preceeding quarter). The Company continues to work with customers on additional orders and cash receipts prior to year-end. *

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (15 December 2020)

Telamelo said:


> *DRO 15/12/20  Swiss Airport Deployment, Record Orders & Receipts!
> 
> DroneShield DRO* is pleased to announce deployment of its multi-sensor C-UAS DroneSentryTM system at the Altenrhein Airport in Switzerland.
> 
> ...




Also, just this past week announced the following:

*DroneShield DRO*, a pioneer and global leader in the C-UAS sector, and *Squarehead*, a Norwegian-based acoustic array technology company, *have entered into a partnership in the C-UAS space*.

Going forward, DroneShield will be offering an integrated system for C-UAS detection &mitigation, with DroneShield’s radiofrequency, radar &camera-based UAS detection &electronic warfare UAS defeat products integrated with Squarehead’s Discovair G2TM direction-finding acoustic system, within DroneSentry-C2TM airspace awareness, command-and-control and reporting software.

This product integration of the two companies’ offerings has been completed, &the combined solution is available to customers at present. *The combined system is presently undergoing test evaluation schedule with the U.S. Department of Defence*.

*https://www.suasnews.com/2020/12/droneshield-and-squarehead-partner-in-the-c-uas-space/*


----------



## Telamelo (15 December 2020)

DroneShield (ASX:DRO) hits record sales, rolls out demo airport system
					

DroneShield (ASX:DRO) has had another strong quarter, posting record sales receipts and rolling out a security system at a European airport.




					themarketherald.com.au


----------



## Telamelo (29 December 2020)

Telamelo said:


> DroneShield (ASX:DRO) hits record sales, rolls out demo airport system
> 
> 
> DroneShield (ASX:DRO) has had another strong quarter, posting record sales receipts and rolling out a security system at a European airport.
> ...




Hey Everyone.. been a while since I dropped by as was in hospital etc. but thankfully am all good now.

Hope everyone has been keeping well & safe.

Droneshield DRO came out with another 'Government Agency order' announcement!

Oleg Vornik, DroneShield’s CEO, commented,
“This order demonstrates adoption of our products at a mature sales cycle level, where ongoing repeat orders of meaningful scale start to occur."

This order shows DroneShield moving to a subsequent phase of ongoing sales without requirement of testing and evaluation prior to each sale, as our products become the standard for counter UAS technology amongst leading Government agencies globally.”

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (4 January 2021)

DroneShield *DRO* announces:

**Record December 2020 Quarterly Results!*   

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (5 January 2021)

Telamelo said:


> DroneShield *DRO* announces:
> 
> **Record December 2020 Quarterly Results!*
> 
> Cheers tela



Well DRO at 0.19c now   I think sp will pick up from here as it appears on people's radar's.

Yesterday's "Dec '20 Record Quarterly results" usually take a few days to filter through to wider market.  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (5 January 2021)

*DRO* closed up +5.56% on January 5, 2021, on approximately normal volume. The stock rose above its 50 day moving average, improving its intermediate-term outlook by crossing above that important trendline.









						DRO Share Technical Analysis | DroneShield Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $DRO stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## Value Collector (6 January 2021)

Gringotts Bank said:


> They need Gatling guns mounted on top of the cameras to shoot 'em down!



Boeing is designing high powered lasers for the army and airforce to fry drones, check out boeings website under the military area and you will see the laser weapons I am talking about.


----------



## Telamelo (28 January 2021)

*DRO* green @ 0.175c +2.94%  yesterday's impressive 4C quarterly highlighted *$13M order book with both US military & Govt* buying the tech it now ticks lots of boxes (de-risked etc.)  Oh & *recent EU police order as well that looks set to expand during 2021*


----------



## Telamelo (29 January 2021)

Telamelo said:


> *DRO* green @ 0.175c +2.94%  yesterday's impressive 4C quarterly highlighted *$13M order book with both US military & Govt* buying the tech it now ticks lots of boxes (de-risked etc.)  Oh & *recent EU police order as well that looks set to expand during 2021*



Strong support @ 0.17c/0.175c


----------



## Telamelo (8 February 2021)

08/02/21 DroneShield *DRO* is pleased to announce the rollout of its first fully Machine Learning/AI based detection & classification software to all of its existing customer systems.

DroneShield utilises its proprietary techniques in signal processing and Machine Learning/AI to do near-real time detection & identification of unmanned robotic systems and, more broadly, other potential threats in the Electronic Warfare fields. The result is a dramatic increase in detection responsiveness, lower false positives & a significant increase in the speed at which new threats are detected, classified & tracked by the DroneShield systems.

One of the key achievements that sets DroneShield’s technology substantially ahead of the existing technologies globally, is a very lightweight machine learning architecture designed to run on low power FPGA (Field-Programable Gate Array) hardware. This enables the system to be deployed for long term periods in power scarce, air-gapped environments.

The software is designed to run on all DroneShield platforms including RfPatrolTM, DroneSentryTM and DroneSentry-XTM.

Future device software updates will build on this system architecture & increase performance & the number of detectable threats.

Oleg Vornik, DroneShield’s CEO, commented, “DroneShield customers receive regular software updates via enrolling into a Subscription-as-a-Service (SaaS) model at the time of purchase of their systems.

Importantly, the software also has capabilities for deployment outside of the C-UAS space, on a hardware agnostic basis. DroneShield is currently engaging in such deployments with its Five Eye country military customers.”
---------------------------
DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (9 February 2021)

*DRO* well hello hello as a *1.8M line wipe just gone through @0.18c*  so perhaps finally waking up!? lol


----------



## Telamelo (10 February 2021)

*DRO* sp has crossed above 50dma with decent buys going through @ 0.185c this morning.. [with strong support @ 0.17 - 0.175c]

https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/DRO:ASX

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (10 February 2021)

*DroneShield partners with M2K Technologies to bring revolutionary anti-drone systems to Indian market

DroneShield Ltd DRO*, a global leader in drone detection and mitigation, and M2K Technologies, part of M2K Group with business interests in Defence & Aviation, Biologicals, Real Estate and Entertainment, have entered into an Agreement to collaborate and distribute DroneShield solutions in the Indian market.

Oleg Vornik, DroneShield’s CEO, commented, “M2K Technologies is a strong business partner in the Indian market, which has been seeing a rapid rise in the c-UAS requirements, being driven by non-State (such as criminal and terrorist) and State-based use of UAS, including escalation of the India-China border conflict along the Line of Actual Control (LAC).”

Vikash Bhagchandka, President M2K commented, “We are pleased to partner with DroneShield for addressing the imminent threat emerging from rogue drones faced by forces and security agencies and provide solutions across industries to protect our borders, prisons, airports, petrochemical complexes and other critical infrastructures and VIPs. We are actively engaging in multiple procurement processes in India in the c-UAS space through our partnership.”

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 February 2021)

DroneShield *DRO* partnerships with M2K Technologies & Trakka systems for those interested in reading more about it per link below

https://www.suasnews.com/category/the-market/cuas/


----------



## Telamelo (11 February 2021)

DroneShield *DRO* forms significant partnerships with M2K Technologies & Trakka Systems respectively

Indian market entry for DroneShield is a huge $$ opportunity so watch this space imo

*DRO* market depth keeps building/looks much healthier to me so the potential to crack 0.20c+ imho

https://www.suasnews.com/category/the-market/cuas/

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 February 2021)

wow *DRO* massive 1.1M line wipe on open @ 0.19c !!!

already taking chunks @ 0.195c   
--------------------
DroneShield *DRO* forms significant partnerships with M2K Technologies & Trakka Systems respectively

Indian market entry for DroneShield is a huge $$ opportunity so watch this space imo

*DRO* market depth keeps building/looks much healthier to me so the potential to crack 0.20c+ imho

https://www.suasnews.com/category/the-market/cuas/

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

Pestilence...


----------



## Telamelo (21 February 2021)

How drones have added a new dynamic to conflicts​Drones have become the means of the first choice in modern warfare and are used by state and non-state actors.


Unmanned aircraft vehicles (UAVs), commonly known as drones, have become an integral part of international conflicts in recent years. However, the increase in use and a correlating enhancement of accessibility has added a new dynamic and volatility to modern warfare.

Libya’s air war: Drones decisive in battle for Tripoli

UAE gets American drones as China ramps up sales

United States approves $600m sale of armed drones to Taiwan

US pushes $2.9 billion armed drones sale to UAE: Sources

The drone market has grown accordingly. In 2019, it was worth $10.53 billion. By 2027, the market is forecast to reach $23.78 billion, a figure hardly surprising given that about 30,000 military drones are already in use.

“Several countries are investing massively in counter-drone capabilities, to cancel or at least significantly degrade such risks”.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/2/20/how-drones-have-added-a-new-dynamic-to-conflicts


----------



## Telamelo (24 February 2021)

*US Department of Homeland Security Agreement !!!

DroneShield DRO* has entered into a new Cooperative Research and Development Agreement (CRADA) with the U.S. Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate (“DHS S&T”).The research will involve DroneShield’s multi-sensor Unmanned Aerial System (“UAS”) detection and mitigation capabilities, with the primary focus on DroneSentryTM and DroneSentry-C2TM solutions for fixed and semi-fixed site applications.

DroneSentryTM is a modular system that integrates multiple sensors – radiofrequency (RF), radar, EO/IR camera, and acoustic for layered detection, classification, identification, and tracking of UAS. DroneSentryTM leverages DroneShield’s latestadvancements in Artificial Intelligence (“AI”) based RF detection, long-range sensing, and expanded multi-sensor data fusion capabilities.

DroneSentry-C2TM provides end users with an interoperable common operating picture for the counter-UAS mission. DroneSentry-C2TM’s pairing of advanced sensor fusion with an intuitive enterprise level visual platform, enables users to easily deploya complete detection and threat assessment capability of unmanned systems for their critical infrastructure and base protection needs.

Oleg Vornik, DroneShield’s CEO, commented, “We are excited to work closely with DHS S&T under this cooperative agreement to support end users throughout their agency and sub-agency partners. Our DroneSentry solution is at the forefront of fixed-sitecounter-UAS and partnerships like this one allow us to make further advancements that are most relevant to the end users and mission we serve.”

In addition to its cooperative agreement with DHS, DroneShield recently announced DroneSentry-C2’s U.S. Military Standard (“MIL-STD”) compliant version of the software platform. DroneSentry also supported the recent U.S. Army Defense in Depth Exercise(“DiDEX”), along with DroneShield’s dismounted and mounted C-sUAS solutions.
----------------------------
*refer to today's asx announcement for full agreement disclosure details in relation to above


----------



## Telamelo (24 February 2021)

Good article below as well explained

https://kalkinemedia.com/au/news/stock-market/droneshield-asxdro-signs-a-deal-with-us-dhs-st-shares-close-in-green


----------



## Telamelo (25 February 2021)

*DRO* FY2020 Results Presentation released this evening.. overall quite impressive


----------



## Dark1975 (25 February 2021)

Nice posts and updates , And maybe yesterday's announcements with the u.s homelands might get this share taking off (bad pun ), I had no luck with this small cap for 3years ,
Owned these shares previously from late 2017 @ 20 cents  through to dec 2020 and sold for 18 cents ,  I understand the meaning now of "Dead cat bounce " 😒


----------



## Telamelo (16 March 2021)

Counter-drone technology company DroneShield *DRO* has just received a repeat order from a “high profile” government member of the Five Eyes alliance.

DroneShield’s new Five Eyes contract is however worth approximately $1 million, a substantial increase from the initial trial purchase of approximately $500,000 made from the same customer last year. The transaction will be paid in full in the June quarter of this year.

The Five Eyes alliance is an intelligence alliance comprising Australia, Canada, New Zealand, the United Kingdom, and the United States, sharing information on security matters such as terrorism.

DroneShield’s CEO, Oleg Vornik, said that the repeat order has validated the company’s superior product and technology.

“This significantly larger follow-on order is a testament to both the industry leading capabilities of DroneShield products and an example of a common procurement pattern in our industry, where an initial order and evaluation might take some time, but once the solution has been validated and thoroughly vetted by the end user, larger follow-on orders result.”

Vornik said the company will continue to work with the Five Alliance countries in order to build up its order book.

Record sales​DroneShield has been delivering revenue growth over the last five years. It started from a low base of $0.1 million in 2016, which has grown to $5.6 million in 2020. In the past year alone, revenue grew by 58 per cent.

The December 2020 quarter was the company’s best ever, when it reported a record of $2.8 million in purchase orders.

Over the last 12 months specifically, the company has gained significant momentum, signing contracts with multiple high profile clients.

It was awarded contracts with major US government agencies, which includes a deal with the US Air Force in July 2020 for its DroneSentry systems. Last September, the company also received funding from the US Department of Defence for targeted development of its C2 system.

In Europe, the company has also made impressive progress in the past year – winning multiple orders from three seperate European countries, deploying its DroneSentry system at the Altenrhein Airport in Switzerland, as well as completing a DroneSentinel trial for a mid-tier European airport.

A $5.9 billion market​The increasing use of drone products across recreational and commercial applications has generated an enormous industry which is expected to reach $60 billion by 2024.

As security risk from drones increases, there is also an increasing market for counter-drone technology, which the company predicts to be worth $5.9 billion by 2026.

High profile drone incidents around the world such as attacks on Saudi oil fields, and the assassination attempt on Venezuelan President Maduro in 2018, have recently made counter-drone technology an important part of a government’s arsenal.

Against this backdrop, DroneShield has built up a pipeline of orders worth around $100 million from global customers.

https://themarketherald.com.au/droneshield-asxdro-receives-1m-govt-order-2021-03-15/


----------



## Telamelo (23 April 2021)

$2.3M Middle Eastern MOD Payment Received!

DroneShield Ltd DRO is pleased to announce it has received $2.3
million of the remaining due payment on a previously completed order (refer to ASX announcement 30 March
2020) to a Middle Eastern Ministry of Defence.

The payment will be included in the total customer receipts in the Appendix 4C cash flow report for this 2Q21
quarter.

Oleg Vornik, DroneShield’s CEO, commented, “In addition to the material value of this cash receipt, it
demonstrates several critical points.

Firstly, it shows that DroneShield is able to successfully navigate doing business in one of the most
challenging yet most lucrative regions globally for Western companies, in terms of successful management
of stakeholders and achieving outcomes.

Secondly, this is the completion of a repeat purchase by this end user, with the next contract expected to be
a much larger amount, approximately $60–70 million, which is currently being discussed, and will be
announced to the market once the contract has been mutually executed.

Thirdly, this underscores the global leadership positioning of DroneShield products, and our best-in-breed
performance, as confirmed by this customer who faces daily UAS threats on their home soil, like no other
customer globally.”

This announcement follows on multiple recent contract wins globally announced in recent weeks, including
$1.1 million Five Eyes agency repeat order announced on 7 April, US Law Enforcement Order contract
announced on 6 April, and multiple DroneSentry-XTM orders announced on 24 March 2021.


----------



## Telamelo (27 April 2021)

*DRO* going nuts perhaps big news coming!? sp now @ 0.195c +11.43% on terrific volume/momentum etc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dyor as always


----------



## Telamelo (27 April 2021)

Telamelo said:


> *DRO* going nuts perhaps big news coming!? sp now @ 0.195c +11.43% on terrific volume/momentum etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reckon something's brewing this time around as just my gut feeling. Bring it on 

https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/DRO:ASX


----------



## Telamelo (28 April 2021)

*DRO* looking strong pre-market.. on watch for potential 0.20c+ breakout imo









						DRO Share Technical Analysis | DroneShield Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $DRO stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## Telamelo (4 June 2021)

DroneShield DRO wins $3.8M Defence Contract!


----------



## xris (30 December 2021)

DRO: is One of my picks for the 2022 tipping Comp.
Just a matter of time before their products become standard security items by many military and law enforcement groups


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 March 2022)

as mentioned by @Telamelo in the ELS Elsight thread, about an article in the AFR. To date, the DRO shareprice has not reflected the perceived lift of interest.



> The covertness of drones has raised many ethical and security questions.  _Droneshield aims to protect the interests of governments by offering technology solutions to protect against *drone intrusion. *The company experienced rapid revenue growth in the last financial year and has commenced 2022 with a string of contract wins across military services including some related to the Ukraine conflict. It also sells drones to local law enforcement agencies._






> it has also won its first client following its admission to the US General Service Aviation list of preferred suppliers, a pipeline the company hopes yields more results. Droneshield expects to benefit from, and is positioned for, an increased demand for drone defence over the coming years.


----------



## xris (22 March 2022)

Maybe this is the launching pad we've all been waiting for:
Like many investors I believed in the potential and usefulness of their product (s) and bought them in Dec 2016 at $0.23@
and in the next 2 months the SP more than doubled:  
a Short lived high, that gradually receded to low of $0.10 in March 2019:
That was followed by another short lived climb to $0.40 and another fall back to new low under $0.10
and has recently been bobbing around $0.20+/- 

Meanwhile I noticed in the recent announcements: 
the usual Change of Directors interests for  a Jethro Marks, Oleg Vornik and  Peter James 
who respectively picked up, 83,334, 250,000 and 132,500 Unlisted Options without spending a cent 
i.e. paid for by  "a loan provided by the Company to exercise the options pursuant to the terms of the Company’s Incentive Option Plan"
with an exercise price of $0.65 by 30 June 2023.
In reality/other words, they will only exercise and pay for these options IF the SP exceeds $0.65 before June 30 2023.
All nice and legal to be in such a WIN-WIN position.
though some (including me) might say it's really GILDING THE LILLY and a legal form of insider trading.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> as mentioned .....To date, the DRO shareprice has not reflected the perceived lift of interest.



from late March:
DRO received an approximately $2 million order for several of its systems from an* international government agency*.  The funds will be received across March 2022 and June 2022 quarters.

The order consists of an upfront purchase of $2 million with an additional recurring subscription element, which is unable to be estimated at this time, but expected to be material in the context of the order.   


> Oleg Vornik, DroneShield CEO, added, “_As drones continue to be increasingly used in modern warfare, we are seeing rapidly increasing demand for the DroneShield equipment. With the substantial investment in inventory over the last 12 months, ability to rapidly fulfil orders remains critical in current environment, and we are well placed_.”




Since the escalation of tensions / warfare and the obvious use of drones in Ukraine, the DRO announcements have been few and far between. It's hard to determine what's going where. DRO seems to be more focused on static installations, and supplying into the GSA schedule for US Government law enforcement and public safety agencies.

I have seen pictures of the DRO beast on feeds from the active war front, but as to the authenticity? 

DRO was 17c late Feb, and is only 21c now, Has had a run higher earlier in May.


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2022)

In The Fin.

Has been smashed with everyone else the past few weeks.

But, I think the longer term narrative about drones and drone defence has legs.


----------



## Craton (23 June 2022)

DRO is my stock tip for the July 2022 comp.

Old news but nothing like a bit of exposure.

*DroneShield* is pleased to advise that its equipment has been deployed at the World Economic Forum (WEF) held in Davos, Switzerland on 22-26 May 2022.

WEF attracts over 2,500 participants, including world leaders and senior business executives. Swiss Police, which provided the security for the event, has deployed *RfPatrol* body-worn detection technology for real-time drone awareness against terrorist and privacy threats. At only 1kg and size of a radio, RfPatrol provides a unique capability for mass gathering events for law enforcement personnel.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2022)

Craton said:


> DRO is my stock tip for the July 2022 comp.



_!! you got there first.._.!

Whilst the following isn't directly related to DRO, the whole game seems to have changed with open combat utilising drones. Commentary from ISW, 22 June:
" *Reinforced Russian air-defense systems in eastern Ukraine are increasingly limiting the effectiveness of Ukrainian drones, undermining a key Ukrainian capability in the war.
*_Foreign Policy’s _Jack Detsch quoted several anonymous Ukrainian officials and military personnel that Ukrainian forces have largely halted the use of Turkish Bayraktar drones, which were used to great effect earlier in the war, due to improvements in Russian air-defense capabilities.[1] Ukrainian officials are reportedly increasingly concerned that US-provided Gray Eagle strike drones will also be shot down by reinforced Russian air defense over the Donbas.[2] Ukrainian forces have reportedly scaled back air operations to 20 to 30 sorties per day and are facing a deficit of available aircraft for active pilots. Russian forces are likely prioritizing deploying air defenses to eastern Ukraine to nullify Ukrainian operations and to protect the artillery systems Russian forces are reliant on to make advances. However, the Ukrainian air force and armed drones remain active elsewhere, inflicting several successful strikes on targets in Kherson Oblast in the last week..."



These drones are the multi-million dollar '_planes without pilots_' and sophisticated air defence systems seem to have countered them ; as well, smaller drones are being used to drop munitions onto targets. Both sides are using these.  The DroneShield technology seems aimed at smaller drones, one-offs and nuisance value efforts. The Mexico-USA border is a long one!!


----------



## Craton (24 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _!! you got there first.._.!



TY


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 September 2022)

_On the right side of history_



> _DroneShield CEO Oleg Vornik, business development manager Red McClintock and vice president of engineering Hedley Boyd-Moss have been sanctioned by the Russian Foreign Ministry._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 October 2022)

_and picking up contracts .... turn around seems quick _

DRO has received an $1.8 million contract for its _DroneGun MKIIITM _handheld counterdrone system from the United States Department of Defense. Delivery will be completed this month, with full payment due to be received in the current quarter.

_This contract is the largest US sale by DroneShield to date, and follows several recently announced contracts by DroneShield.... The Company is also progressing active discussions on sales to Ukraine, following the initial deployment at the start of the war earlier this year. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2022)

_should've tipped this .... now 19.5c_

DroneShield has been recommended by the U.S. DoD’s *Joint Counter-small Unmanned Aircraft Systems Office* as part of the Science Applications International Corporation (SAIC) joint solution for Counter-UAS as a Service.  

The JCO formalized its recommendation of three approved solutions after thorough evaluation at Yuma Proving Ground earlier this year. The SAIC team, “_developed and demonstrated a robust SoS (System of Systems) architecture, with layered sensors and effectors to cover long range to mobile to last-line-of defense_,” the JCO recommendation stated.   

The multi-layered and comprehensive solution presented by the SAIC team leveraged several of DroneShield’s dismounted, mobile, and fixed-site detection sensors and electronic countermeasures.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2022)

DRO has received a binding commitment from *Epirus*, Inc to raise $3.7 million (corresponding to approximately US$2.5 million), via a placement of 18,500,000 fully paid ordinary shares at* $0.20 *per Share. This represents a discount of 2.4% to the last closing price of 20.5c per Share. The Placement will result in Epirus acquiring an approximate 4.1% Shareholding interest in DroneShield.  .   

_Epirus is a high-growth U.S. technology company developing software-defined directed energy systems that enable unprecedented counter-electronics effects and power management solutions to optimize power efficiency in defense and commercial applications. This includes the LeonidasTM solid-state, software-defined high-power microwave (HPM) technology to enable unmatched counter-electronics effects for a range of use cases. Additional information about Epirus can be found at https://www.epirusinc.com. Epirus was founded in California in 2018 and has raised approximately US$300 million (approximately A$450 million) in funding since inception.   _


----------



## greggles (21 December 2022)

DRO share price surging today (up 25%) after the company announced that it has received its largest ever order, an A$11 million purchase from an unspecified government agency.

DRO has obviously capitalised on the high profile way that drones have been used in combat operations in the war in Ukraine. It's fair to say that in the future, unmanned vehicles will be a critical part of any army's offensive operations for both reconnaissance and attacking enemy positions and equipment.  

While the DRO share price hasn't gone too crazy this year, apart from a very good run from mid-March to early May, if they continue to get these kind of orders 2023 could be a good year for DRO. Much will depend on how their hardware performs in real world scenarios and the reputation that the company develops over time.


----------

